# Soffit question



## scsmitty (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm planning on building some 8" tall x 12" wide soffits in my small theater room (11' x 15'). Would that size of soffit be good enough to use as bass traps? Thought about building the frames and covering them in fabric so that the sides and bottom would be open. I have some Roxul AFB that I can use inside them, Would that be a good choice or should I get something different? Thanks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

scsmitty said:


> I'm planning on building some 8" tall x 12" wide soffits in my small theater room (11' x 15'). Would that size of soffit be good enough to use as bass traps? Thought about building the frames and covering them in fabric so that the sides and bottom would be open. I have some Roxul AFB that I can use inside them, Would that be a good choice or should I get something different? Thanks.


Bryan will hopefully correct me if I am wrong, but I think you would be fine. I am using mine for trapping, and my dimensions are pretty much the same as yours. I stuffed mine with pink fluffy and faced them with OC 703.

Mine are designed to absorb 20-200 - I first covered the vertical side with MLV and then covered the whole soffit in black GOM.

I tried to document the process as well as I could - you can check it out in my build which is linked in my signature.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's plenty big enough. If you already have the Roxul, sure, go ahead and use it. If not, then just do some fluffy for most of it and use some 3lb as the facing just to keep it from sagging over time. When you get that thick, you can get by with less density.

Bryan


----------



## scsmitty (Sep 28, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Bryan will hopefully correct me if I am wrong, but I think you would be fine. I am using mine for trapping, and my dimensions are pretty much the same as yours. I stuffed mine with pink fluffy and faced them with OC 703.
> 
> Mine are designed to absorb 20-200 - I first covered the vertical side with MLV and then covered the whole soffit in black GOM.
> 
> I tried to document the process as well as I could - you can check it out in my build which is linked in my signature.


Thanks for the info. What exactly does the MLV do on the verticle surface?
That's pretty much what I want to do with mine. I have just enough Roxul to face the bottom and I have plenty of fluffy to stuff the rest. The fabric I'm using is black Celtic cloth from Dazian.com .

Thanks to you to Bryan!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The MLV is stiffer so it reflects anything above 200 Hz.


----------



## scsmitty (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the help.


----------

